# Dandi :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It was such a beautiful fall day today! When the sky is cloudy (which is most days this time of year I guess) it's a perfect time to grab a goat and get new pictures.  So here is Dandi, our one and only traditional doe. She's a yearling and weighs 200lbs even.... we recently got her back from Capriole Boers where she was getting bred and she did gain a few lbs there I think.  The last picture is Dandi and Valor, the buck we bred her to. We'll send a preg test in on Friday... fingers crossed!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with the test Victoria , she is stunning 
She looks so very proud in those pictures !
What a tremendous boyfriend she has  He is a handsome fella !


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Now that is one beautiful doe, and her boyfriend is pretty stunning too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Laura! I am sooo anxious to hear those results! 

Thanks Kat! 

This is Valor at 7 months.  The two does are our two Valor daughter from Capriole. Both girls are out of traditional does!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's HUGE!! Lol! 
Thinking pink for you! You have some really nice animals there! And love the colors!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.  

And thanks Skyla. I love the colors too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never been a fan of white.. Too boring, the reds and blacks and spots is fun!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, same thought here. If you're going to be a traditional colored goat and live at Crossroads, you better be good. lol Dandi is our favorite doe by far just because of her personality. She is the sweetest, friendliest goat we own.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, same thought here. If you're going to be a traditional colored goat and live at Crossroads, you better be good. lol Dandi is our favorite doe by far just because of her personality. She is the sweetest, friendliest goat we own.


Hehe! Yep! :laugh:

That's good  those are the bestest ones


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a video of Dandi and my awesome little ( adopted  )brother Ben.  He loves to come out and visit with the goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dandi is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww that video is so adorable


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I miss the young human kids and their discovery of the world on the farm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I love that video, so cute, and she looks perfectly set up in the pictures with him too  Beautiful doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is pretty cute.  I set Dandi up for him in those pics as he can't even lift her legs. Yet at least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, ok I was wondering! I thought "he can barely lead her, how'd he do that?" :ROFL: But she's one of those does that looks pretty no matter what


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Your brother can show for me in a year or two. 
Dandi doesn't need set up. Who are you kiddding...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Victoria!! This beautiful vid touched my heart. And I agree with Tim, get Ben in the ring!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's a gorgeous girl and that video is too cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , that video is just beautiful Victoria !
I love , love , love Ben with Dandi , so precious 
Dandi is so funny in the beginning when she knew that collar wasnt on right , she got it off so smartly and her first few steps after that were just adorable  She is just sooooo adorable !!!!!
How gentle she was with Ben , that is so sweet ! And he was determined to have her walk with him , bless his heart , lol.
He was just so happy being with her and her with him , you can't beat that ! Children bring out the best in animals  I can't watch it enough !
Brings such a warm feeling to my heart


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben has been an animal lover his whole life.  He could ride horses all day and is actually pretty good at it! He's 4 years old... but you almost wouldn't know it as he is pretty little.  He loves to work with the goats so I'm hoping to get him showing some (much) smaller goats in the next year or two!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wish I could like that video another 50 times! It's just too cute, really brought a smile to my face


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is born to show goats Victoria  I just can't get over how Dandi looks at him , lol. Too cute !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

At four years of age , he is amazing ! He will be running barrels and doing 4H in no time  He really looks like a smart little guy 
Some kids are born with natural balance on a horse and of course "the touch" with animals .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Victoria , who is that towards the end ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love it when he wipes his hands off after the first attempt to put the collar on!! SO cute!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Victoria , who is that towards the end ?


hmmm The only person in this video is Ben... unless I missed somebody.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think she meant the red Boer he's hugging at the end  I'm wondering too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew i should have said goat , lol. 
Thanks Lacie


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh... lol. That's Rainbows.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought so , but only have seen her once or twice in your pictures , so i wasnt sure  Just adorable ! That is a beautiful picture but so is the one where Ben has his hands in the air , lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We really need to get this kid some Seahawks gear or something. Those pink pants have to go. j/k


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Ben with Dandi a year ago in October.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , lol. He certainly is photogenic  
Look how much Dandi has matured , wow !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. We always thought he looks like Russel Wilson!! And the pants aren't pink. They are red with baseballs on them. lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hahaha. We always thought he looks like Russel Wilson!! And the pants aren't pink. They are red with baseballs on them. lol


Oh. My bad.  If you put a decent goat kid in his hand, I don't think you could get beat. He's a natural and very handsome. Keep him away from the darn horses.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Ohhh my lord!! This is a photo of a lifetime!!! What a couple doll babies...both Ben AND the goat!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I submitted that pic to the ABGA magazine.... so I'm hoping it will be in the next issue.  It is a really cute picture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bet he could handle her in the ring any day!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I couldn't watch the video but oh my goodness that picture  there is total love between those two. 
I agree with nancy pair them up 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I submitted that pic to the ABGA magazine.... so I'm hoping it will be in the next issue.  It is a really cute picture.


Vic , nothing can beat that picture , nothing


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah. He's a good little poser.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How adorable!!!

Dandi is gorgeous...just in case you didn't know.:rainbow:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*This one*



CritterCarnival said:


> Ohhh my lord!! This is a photo of a lifetime!!! What a couple doll babies...both Ben AND the goat!!


*Hot off the press, congrats Crossroads!*


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, it was fun to see that picture in the magazine yesterday!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I wish I had an ABGA magazine! Congrats Victoria, what a cute pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! That was the most adorable video I've ever seen!!  Dandi is such a good girl with him too! I love how she just stood their while he tried to get the collar on lol! Way too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Now I wish I had an ABGA magazine! Congrats Victoria, what a cute pic


 Naa, the mag only has one. We have been treated to several & video to boot!;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi is such a sweetheart.  She doesn't lead that well all the time though!


----------

